# USB Mass Storage Driver problem in Windows XP



## prashantisonline (Sep 23, 2007)

I have recently bought a casing for my IDE HDD (80 Gb). It has separate power supply and connects via USB to computer.

Although I am able to use it on my Desktop, it does not work on my Laptop.
Both have Windows XP + SP2.
Windows recognize the device but fails to install drivers. I haven't provided any drivers on my Desktop, but it worked without any questions.

The Device manager in Laptop is showing an exclaimation mark against the device "USB Mass Storage Device".

I tried searching the internet and found many people having same problem. I have tried solutions like editing registry, reinstalling USB Drivers, repluggin all cables, on/off device but in vain. What puzzles me is how come its working fine on desktop and not on laptop (with same windows config). 

If this has already been asked somewhere in Digit forum, kindly link me to the thread. Search on digit forum sucks!!!


----------



## Yavin (Sep 23, 2007)

Try this dude on your Laptop:
Start Regedit from RUN and go to
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E980-E325 11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
there may be values called Upperfilters and Lowerfilters on the right. Delete both, exit regedit and restart pc.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2007)

Common problem. You will see this problem asked many a time in so many forums across the internet with no one size fits all solution.
External drive should normally be set as Master. If you have done that and it doesn't work, try Slave, and if it does not work, Auto.
If all these don't work, set it back to Master, plug it in, power it on, boot your pc using a live linux distro like Xubuntu (feisty), and transfer your files. Works like a charm


----------



## prashantisonline (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the above solutions guys! But they are not working!

Luckily, I read at one of the post which says delete the INFCACHE.1 file from windows\inf folder.

This has worked!!! 

I will post this solution on all the numerous posts I have looked upon!

Problem:
Windows XP does not recognize USB Mass Storage Devices
Device is detected and listed with an exclaimation mark in Device Manager

Solution:
After spending hours on internet and reading through numerous posts, I found following solutions which will definately work:

1. Delete following file: windows\inf\infcache.1

2. Go to windows\inf folder and see if you have read/write permissions for following files:
usbstor.inf
usbstor.pnf
If not, open security settings for above files and add your username for read/write access.

3. Open registry editor and:
Delete following keys:
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ <read all keys and delete all those saying USB Mass Storage Driver>

Add following key:
HKLM\Local_Machine\CurrentControlSet\Services\Usb
Add a new DWoRD Value and name it "DisableSelectiveSuspend". Give it value 1

4. Make sure you have USBSTOR.SYS file in your windows\system32\drivers folder (It wasn't there in my case). Just Google using Usbstor.sys and you will find the file to download. Save it at above location.

After doing above steps, restart your PC. Now Windows should recognize your mass storage and should do an autoplay.

5. Some posts also mention that turning off the system and pulling out mains power supply and batteries for 30 mins is also helpful to resolve above problem.

In case you face any problem in completing above steps (need detailed info) simply drop a mail at prashantisonline@yahoo.com. I will be glad to assist as I can feel the pain of this wierd problem.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, good work


----------

